# Corona Virus Panic and Particulate Masks



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I like to wear a particulate mask when I mow because my Hoover-vacuum-like "material collection system" on my John Deere riding mower sucks up anything that can lift off when the blades get near whatever it is. So I get a lot of dirt, sand, silica, dead grass debris, and pollen blowing up in a whirlwind around me as I mow. I look like Pig Pen from Charlie Brown to passers-by, I am sure.

So I use nuisance particulate mask - NIOSH N95 surgical masks. When I scalp, I use a half face respirator with P100 particulate filter cartridges, because it makes it easy to breathe and won't cause my prescription glasses to fog all up.

I need to replace my filters, so I went looking for filters. And surgical masks. The panicked hordes beat me to the shelves - picked clean to the bare metal. I asked people at the stores, and they all grinned that "you've got to be kidding" grin at me and said I wanted the hottest item in their stores right now. Local media has been running stories on corona virus and masks in front of hardware stores and the public has reached a fever pitch in the panic of the herd to save their lungs & kids.

I understand. I really do. But this is beyond ridiculous. The doctors who treat airborne viruses like the flu have all stated that as the spring heats up, the heat and humidity will cause the droplets that allow the virus to be transmitted to start to die off and not be as mobile in its particle droplet sizes.

In other words, the flu and corona virus are about to get killed off by dear old Mother Nature, at least down here in the subtropical climate where I live, not where the snow is still present on the ground....

It is amazing to me how easily people are led around by the news media reports in today's America.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I solved my problem by buying two Honeywell North 7700 Series Silicone Half Mask respirators and four P100 particulate filter cartridges. It was the last thing on the shelves where I bought them, and they had a layer of dust on the boxes that must have been on there for a year or more.

I shop in places where tradespeople shop, because that is where you find parts you need if you know how to do it yourself and fix things on your own. Because of this, I found my respirators, so I can now go ahead and finish scalping my lawn for Spring.

The guy asked me if I was buying these to protect myself against Corona virus. He said the regular bulk mask packs they carry were all bought up by people who either needed them for projects or were planning to resell them online.

I'm just glad I found the respirators I really needed. The panic buying/reselling is just crazy on this.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I use the dust masks when I mow. If I don't, I'd have real big problems...allergies are bad enough even with the masks. I don't have an unlimited supply, so I'm going to have to be real conservative with the handful I do have. Normally I'd use one a few times, and toss it when it's been a few uses, or gets dirty, or dropped on the ground. That type of mask is actually useless against viruses, but the manufacturers probably won't be able to keep up with stock of anything as a result of stuff like the N95 demand outstripping the supply. I actually use an N95 when spraying roundup. I wouldn't be surprised if disposable gloves are the next thing to get scare. The cost of disposable earplugs recently increased by about 40% at my local store...I bet because the factories that make the masks also make those.


----------



## andalexander (Jan 6, 2020)

I think it's safe to say that I experience people with poor hand washing habits. C'mon, guys... you know who you are. You come out of the stall at a restaurant, store, BOWLING ALLEY... and don't wash. Not only is it disgusting that you're probably going to rub your chin, snack on something, but that you're going to stick those nasty fingers into a bowling ball that some poor little girl is going to use next week at her 7th birthday party. (And yes, she's using the same 6lb ball as you because real men wash their hands and hurl a 16lb rock)

In summary, WASH YOUR HANDS. Adamant hand washing is one of, if not, the best way to reduce the spread of infection, disease, and illness. Be a man. Wash your hands. Henceforth, I will begin to publicly shame those that do not wash their hands in public settings.

You've been warned.


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

andalexander said:


> I think it's safe to say that I experience people with poor hand washing habits. C'mon, guys... you know who you are. You come out of the stall at a restaurant, store, BOWLING ALLEY... and don't wash. Not only is it disgusting that you're probably going to rub your chin, snack on something, but that you're going to stick those nasty fingers into a bowling ball that some poor little girl is going to use next week at her 7th birthday party. (And yes, she's using the same 6lb ball as you because real men wash their hands and hurl a 16lb rock)
> 
> In summary, WASH YOUR HANDS. Adamant hand washing is one of, if not, the best way to reduce the spread of infection, disease, and illness. Be a man. Wash your hands. Henceforth, I will begin to publicly shame those that do not wash their hands in public settings.
> 
> You've been warned.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

My favorite hand washing process I see is when they turn on the water, swipe hands through the stream to get about 7 droplets of water on the and walk out.

It is like what the hell? how do they have enough intelligence to wash their hands after using the restroom, but not enough intelligence to actually know how to wash their hands. I see it at work and I am about ready to start calling them out. I would have to believe HR would be on my side if they start crying.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

I went to buy cartridges for my respirator yesterday and Lowe's was cleaned out. I went to my local Ace and they had no N95 masks left. I learned nobody makes the cartridge style for my respirator any more so I ended up buying one of the 4 they had left in stock. People are freaking out


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Here is the mask I bought. The store I bought them at had regular pricing on these - no gouging. P100 pleated paper filter cartridges.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

North is a Honeywell subsidiary.

Hecho en Mexico.

Made in Mexico for those who read only American....

Supposedly the ones made in Mexico are better than what is being made in China, these days especially.

Probably a good thing we are gearing up to manufacture these in the USA again. Supply chain issues, etc.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I am way behind on my yard work this spring and need to spray Prodiamine asap!

However, I couldn't really find what I was looking for at Lowe's or Home Depot. So, I purchased this respirator at Harbor Freight. They received a shipment of them last night and I bought the last large a few minutes ago.



Are we really going to see people walking around with these things due to the Coronavirus? :lol:


----------



## theKOkid (Jul 22, 2019)




----------

